# Large Arboreal Vivarium Help .



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

VivExotic Viva Arboreal Vivarium Extra Large Walnut 45" | Swell Reptiles

Biggest one i can find ^^^ 

Is there anywhere online that sell larger Arboreal Viv's . _Will be for a CWD' _.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bigger than that you're looking at custom built. Volly will build you one any size you want although you'd need to be able to collect / arrange a courier.. he's not 'that' far from you.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Vivexotic AX 48 Vivarium Winchester Oak 122x61x121.6cm


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Meko said:


> bigger than that you're looking at custom built. Volly will build you one any size you want although you'd need to be able to collect / arrange a courier.. he's not 'that' far from you.


Thanks i will have a look into that . 



tremerz97 said:


> Vivexotic AX 48 Vivarium Winchester Oak 122x61x121.6cm



Thanks for the link i will have a look at that now .


----------

